# Fisons Realf



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

I am looking for a picture of the Fisons Realf, a Norski,sailing out of Immingham to Casablanca, bringing phosphate back.I was on her about 1970


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike,

If all else fails, Iain Lovie at www.ship-photos.com has a photo.

Dennis.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have found this.......

http://www.shipspotters.nl/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=297&start=155

It is the fourth one down on the list that comes up.

I was an RO at Humber Radio, so worked LJRR many times. 

David
+


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

*Fisons*



exsailor said:


> Mike,
> 
> If all else fails, Iain Lovie at www.ship-photos.com has a photo.
> 
> Dennis.


Thanks very much,I now have a pcture of all the ships I sailed on ,including all the foreign flags. Many thanks , Mike


----------



## allan proles (Jan 14, 2014)

*fisons realf =allan proles*



Mike Griffiths said:


> I am looking for a picture of the Fisons Realf, a Norski,sailing out of Immingham to Casablanca, bringing phosphate back.I was on her about 1970


 =allan proles i am also looking for a picture of fisons realf i was a deck hand on it in 1965


----------



## allan proles (Jan 14, 2014)

allan proles did you manage to get one thanks


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Mike

sorry to trouble you again but Inoticed you were after a picture of the Fison Realf and i tried to follow the links other members gave you but did not manage to find anything? I am pretty useless with technology ha ha ....if you did find the ship could you forward me the photo? Much appreciated and thanks for your time. ann


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Was she originally named "ABISKO" ?.


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi cueball. I really don't know if she was originally called ABISKO. You say you worked on the ship as a deck hand. did you know a Kevin McBride from Liverpool (Southport) . he too was a deck hand on the ship but it may have been later - late 60's early 70's maybe.... thanks  Ann


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

jeskevin1 said:


> Hi cueball. I really don't know if she was originally called ABISKO. You say you worked on the ship as a deck hand. did you know a Kevin McBride from Liverpool (Southport) . he too was a deck hand on the ship but it may have been later - late 60's early 70's maybe.... thanks  Ann


Can't remember saying I worked on the ship, I never have.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ore Carrier. Gross Tonnage 10,807 tons. Summer DWT 16,196 tons. Built 1955- ABISKO until 1964-FISONS REALF until 1982-REAL until ?. Is this the vessel ?. If it is you will find some photos if you GOOGLE "OLD SHIP PICTURE GALLERIES".


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

thanks cueball44 - found a picture . sorry I thought you had worked on the ship...my mistake.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

ShipSpotting.com

© Chris Howell


----------

